# Ideas



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I take no credit for the work, nor the photography………..but I love some of the ideas, easy to make, simple and the materials, …….almost free.

Gotta love imagination










old skid re-cycled into a head board, minimal tools needed, great idea










more skid material, left rough……….love it, easy project, zero (or little money needed)










Love this desk, what a great way to do a bench. Couple of doors you could likely find in a dump, ….I want one










super cheap way to do a floor, mind you, a tad extensive in the labour.



















above, a simple headboard, just add some crown, paint and glaze










half of this stuff is just old skids










maybe not for everyone, but what a great way to fill a wide open space with nothing but small scraps, could be painted a rainbow of colours










an old tool box, makes a great caddy above a desk or a vanity










more re-cycled skids, a bit of rope…….










more skid, more re-cycled, free, could be painted like a box of crayons, or books or or or










ride the wave of artistic freedom


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree…. cool stuff!


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cool…..............


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Super ideas, I sometime find myself looking at things from differnt angles, ideas alway help, thanks.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for this, Moron. I'm stunned by that endgrain log floor. I've marveled at that desk before. Awesome stuff.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ideas that's what LJs is all about.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I always look at stuff like this and think, "wow, that's really cool" or "artsy" or "edgy." When I end up attempting something like that and putting it in my house, it just looks like trash.

Perhaps it's because such pieces require an overall design scheme/context in which they make sense.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, barn wood isn't free anymore. It's EXPENSIVE! But if you're lucky enough to score some, these are some great ideas!

*The pallet one reminded me of when I was a kid, sleeping on a stack of musty pallets behind the old grocery store. Ahhhh- memories!*

I have a source for tons of old pallets. But if I made that toddler's bed with them I'd be picking splinters out of their little hands every night! And as much as I love to see children cry, I have more serious things to pick at with my tweezers…

*Live4ever*- A photographer can make lots of things look great. But, as you said, in real life it ends up looking like trash. I have a niece that's a prime example…


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are great pieces. Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow.

As I struggle to get my arms around the "technical" part of woodworking … now … I look at these pictures, and ask myself, "What about the creative side ?"

It's good to have so much more to learn.

These are great. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Stumpynubs……..thats why you have to sand it, and finish i : ))

I'm no photographer but this stuff is reclaimed, was worse then any skid, choke full of nails and holes and cracks and bugs………and I'm OK with the end result





































they are just ideas, simple, straight forward, inexpensive


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beautiful. Great job on those inlaid keys, too !


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Dang!!! I will be guilty of design robbery.
Well done.
Bill


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

Is there any really original design? I often wonder about that. As a software engineer my world is trying to creatively apply principles my father learned fifty years ago to problems that are as old as time. (Yes there are second generation software engineers). I am sure that the chariot makers in Egypt had to figure out what would sell and what wouldn't and how many to build of what model and how much to charge and who was the best supplier of material etc. I am also sure some old guy was saying, that iPapyrus and reed will never sell.

We have been slicing wood with sharp edges for thousands of years and a box is a box is a box and the greeks figured out how to measure things in harmonious proportions and we have been stealing those ideas ever since. or words to that effect.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Stumpy, a little harsh on the niece there, aren't you?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Crank*- You should know by now that you should take very little of what I say seriously. I don't even have a niece… Now my COUSIN… she's a whore!

*Moron*- I am a BIG fan of dovetail keys. Nice job!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks beener

original idea………….who cares ? Thats the beauty of wood, hard to copy right it : ))

sharing ideas like Jim said……….thats what its all about ?

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Stumpy

as to the remark about your niece……….thats not nice, so shocking I laughed.


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Love the desk, really looks like it's sunk into the floor (probably not).
Thanks for posting!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW, that took some imagination!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

i love the creative side of woodworking that people come up with. Ive got much more mechanical thoughts than creative ones … when i have thoughts at all that is …. what was i saying … ohh ya … Stumpy .. ur niece … she single?


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

*Great ideas. !!!!!!!!!*
It is good when someone else can step out of the box and look at an item with it being totally different than it was initially ! Some people are very creative at doing this.
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

another skid idea


----------

